# Spinnen



## Limnos (16. Sep. 2018)

Regelmäßig finde ich zwei Spinnenarten im Garten, die kein Fangnetz bauen: Die Krabbenspinnen, die in Blüten, hier Topinambur, auf hungrige Insekten warten, und die Wolfsspinnen, die die Beute mit Schnelligkeit erjagen.

   
    

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Sep. 2018)

Limnos schrieb:


> hier Topinambur,


Hast du noch richtige Blüten an deinen Topinambur? Bei mir ist schon alles verblüht.


----------



## Limnos (17. Sep. 2018)

Der blüht bei mir immer von August bis Oktober!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Sep. 2018)

Hi,

man merkt es wird draußen nachts langsam kalt. Bei mir kommen nun auch wieder immer mehr __ Spinnen in die Wohnung Neben haufenweise __ Zitterspinnen - die lassen sich ja wenigstens an die Aquarienfische verfüttern -  auch wieder ziemlich große Winkelspinnen in Formaten ähnlich wie die im zugehörigen Lexikonbeitrag

MfG Frank


----------



## RKurzhals (20. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Frank,
die Winkelspinnen bewachen meinen Filterschacht , ich könnte da drinnen Dinge verstecken ... .


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Sep. 2018)

Hi Rolf,

in Filter-, Fenster- Kanalschächten, Kellerecken ect. können die Winkelspinnen auch gerne bleiben. Im Wohn- oder Schlafzimmer brauche ich so richtige "Riesenviecher" von denen aber net. Ist immer ekelhaft die dann mit ner Heimchenbox einzufangen und wieder rauszuwerfen (vor 20 Jahren hat sich unser erster Cocker immer um die gekümmert, der hatte die zum fressen gern)

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (20. Sep. 2018)

Ich bin Spinnenfreund, sie dürfen allerdings nicht im Haus wohnen, wenn sie sich an einsebaren Stellen einnisten wollen. 
Dann gibts für die einen Platzverweis nach draußen .


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Okt. 2018)

HI,

im Grand Canyon du Verdon war mir beim wandern hier diese unbekannte ockergelbe Spinne - hatte seltsamerweise aber nur 6 deutlich sichtbare Beine (das erste Beinpaar war extrem verkümmert, ob das bei der Art eventuell normal ist?) - am Bein rumgekrabbelt

MfG Frank


----------



## Ida17 (2. Apr. 2019)

Moin Zusammen,

ich hole den Tröt mal nach oben.
Kann mir einer sagen, um welches Exemplar es sich hier handelt?
Diese Spinne krabbelte letztes Wochenende an meinem Pavillon empor und das bei den Temperaturen?
Hatte etwa die Größe einer __ Kreuzspinne


----------



## smallfreak (5. Juli 2020)

Ich versuche hier auch mein Glück.

Seit ein paar Tagen beobachte ich eine Spinne, oder eigentlich gleich zwei, die ein horizontales Netz über meinen gesamten (kleinen) Teich gespannt haben. Das finde ich doch ganz beachtlich, denn in Summe ist das Netz doch deutlich über 1.5m gespannt, auch wenn der zentrale Teil vielleicht 30-40cm ausmacht. Das Netz ist "schlampig" gewebt, nicht so präzise wie bei einer Kreuzsspinne und es sind zumindest zwei "Räder" im gleichen Netz. möglicherweise hat jede der beiden __ Spinnen ihr eigenes Rad.

Zwei Spinnen die sich ein Netz teilen habe ich bei uns noch gar nicht gesehen.

Die Tiere sind sehr schlank, Körper vielleicht 1 - 1.5cm lang und lange Beine. Hellgrün/gelb/braun. Die bevorzugte Haltung ist scheinbar "stäbchenförmig", also Beine gerade nach vorn und hinten. Eine hat sich bei der Aufnahme unter dem Gras Kolben versteckt an dem eine Ecke des Netzes hängt.

Weiß jemand zufällig welche Art das ist?


----------



## Limnos (6. Juli 2020)

Ich denke, dass es eine Streckerspinne (Tetragnatha) ist.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## smallfreak (6. Juli 2020)

Limnos schrieb:


> Tetragnatha


Dankesehr! 

Tetragnatha = Vierzähner? Hört sich martialisch an.

Wenn man den richtigen Namen hat findet man auch was dazu im Internet. Die Bilder im Google dazu sehen meinen Exemplaren sehr ähnlich.

Eine genaue Artbestimmung lasse ich aber bleiben. Dazu müsste ich die Tiere wohl fangen und unter's Mikroskop legen. 

Die sollen mal bleiben wo sie sind. Die Schwalben kommen jetzt aber nicht mehr trinken. Das liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass der zunehmende Bewuchs die freie Wasserfläche schon recht eingeengt hat und dahinter gleich ein Zaun ist. Das hat auch vorher immer eine Weile gedauert, bis die den Dreh raus hatten: Anfliegen, scharf bremsen, "platsch" und sofort steil nach oben.


----------



## Limnos (7. Juli 2020)

Korrektur: gnathos = der Kiefer, aber jede Kieferklaue enthält ja auch nur einen Zahn. also läuft das auf das Selbe hinaus.. Sie haben übrigens nur zwei, dafür aber besonders dicke Kieferklauen (Cheliceren).
Das deutsche Streckerspinne ist unspezifisch und gilt auch für andere Gattungen oder Familien.

    

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

